# A Stanley #78 & a #64:Do I Gloat or Did I Over Spend?



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

While running errands today, I stopped into the local Non-Profit….
found these strays looking for a home:









They are not "vintage", "collectable" or "valuable" (at least I don't believe so) and thankfully, they weren't abused.
Being the tool-manitarian that I am….
I took them in, an attempt to give them a better life & home.

The C-Clamps are a no-name 6" clamp and will come in handy, as one can NEVER have enough clamps!!!

Although I'm more of a power tool guy, I took ownership of the Stanley #64 straight blade spokeshave.


















I haven't ever held, let alone used a spoke shave….
What should I feed it???
Now that I have one, I'm sure I'll find a use for it!!!
Is this a usable item or has Stanley messed with the quality in recent years?

The Stanley #78 Rabbet/Bullnose Plane is what really caught my eye.

















It is definately a "modern" version, as in NOT vintage. There is no sign of ANY use (let alone rust) and all attachments (fence & depth adjustment) appear intact. That is about all I know of this plane. I'm hoping that this is a "decent" plane and that I can be trained to use it!!!

So, will these be loyal users when put into service?
Did I pay too much?

Oh BTW, I paid $1.25 for each of the four items. That was a total of $5.00 out of my discretionary tool budget!!!


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

No price?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Opps, I just edited it!!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I think you did quite well, Randy. Maybe one exception. Most "normal" people could be trained to use the spoke shave and plane. Most people….... but, well,.... hmmm


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Gary,
That is my fear….
What if I'm untrainable???


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

After giving this some thought, I've changed my mind. You're married, right? You're trainable…...


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Well, if you can't figure it out, I'll give you $6 for everything. Nice finds. The spoke shave should be pretty handy, and you just never can have to many clamps. Smitty's got a few nice blogs on using the #78. He even makes raised panels with his.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

nice find Randy


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Gary,
NO, I'm NOT married….
That doesn't leave me much of a chance, does it???

Don,
A quick search of the intewebby enlightened me as to the value of my strays….
As such, I couldn't let the lot go for less that $600.00!!! I want an entry on the "Craigslist Posters Have Gone Nuts" thread!!! However, I would need to keep the clamps!!! ;^)
BTW: Thanks for the heads up on Smitty's blog.

eddie,
I think the plane & spokeshave found me….
That or Dave is having a bad influence on me!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

ok, ok…$6 and you can keep the clamps.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Not a chance, buddie. Might as well go ahead and sell them to Don


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

You really suck!
Your new name is hoover or kirby.
What a find at an unbelievable price.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Don,
Sorry, but Dave showed up….
He would be mad at me if I didn't keep them and use them!
Maybe next time. ;^)

Gary,
What kind of a tool horder would I be, were I to sell them.
Besides, does DonW even know how to care for planes???

Dave,
I think Dyson has a better ring to it!!!
My local ReStore is veeeeery veeeeeery nice to me!!!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

You suck! 78's are pretty easy to use, even someone not wife-trained should be able to handle it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Dave? He's the blacksmith guy.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Randy, do this. Get a real hairy spoke and show us before and after pic's


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, there ya go!! I just did a thread on some vintage planes picked up on Thursday at a Re-Store. Thanks, *DIYaholic* for proving my words for me. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/52277


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JayT,
Thanks for the vote of confidence!!! At least YOU are confident, that I can do it….

Don,
Dave is a blacksmith….
Dave is a handtooler….
Dave is a Galoot….
Dave is SUPER!!!

Gary,
Where do I find a spoke with "five o'clock shadow" or a full beard???

PK,
Can I call you PK?
I like helping out the local Non-Profits….
If I also get a good deal, that's a Win-Win, in my book!!!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

drum roll…...........................

YOU SUCK!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Matt,
"Drum Roll", is that all you got….
I thought for sure you'd spring for the whole band!!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

And it was a tung drum at that.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Randy I am glad they found a good home. To me the spoke shave was harder to master.


----------



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

I wouldn't have paid more than $1.24. you've been ripped off, mate.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Gay,
Do I need tung oil for that drum?

Dave,
Gary says I MAY be trainable….
I'll have to give the spokeshave a try and see if he's right!

Benvolio,
Would that be in euros or USD???
I'm sure I wasn't ripped off, but I now have 2 good tools….
That I must now learn to use and hopefully not abuse!!! ;^)


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice score! Project time!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Jeff,
I would like to respond, but I'm headed to the shop….


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Randy, I feel it is too dangerous for you to have these kind of tools in your possession. Forward them on to me and we'll forget this whole matter ever existed…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Marty,
I whole heartedly agree!
Thank you so much, for saving me from myself!!
I'll package them up pronto!!!
Now go stand by your mailbox….


----------

